# Click this thread for sexy singles in your area dying to meet you!!



## Maegamikko (Sep 5, 2013)

Nope, it's just me, Marie!!!
I thought I was just a girly ENTP, but literally everyone I meet on here says I'm an ENFP!! 
I filled out the survey earlier, read if you wish, but I answered all these questions when I didn't have any idea what my type was.
So basically I know for sure that I'm an EN?P. Too much Ne to be anything else. I'm just not sure if I have external oriented Fi and Te or Ti and kinda militant Fe. So I guess we just look at my thinking and feeling traits now? We can't just see which side has more because some of these could be really broad and not indicative of personality type at all so yEAH LETS GO OGGOGOGO

ON the thinnking side weighing in at ok no I'm not doing this that was a bad joke

Lawyering my way through things comes very easy to me. I can point out logical inconsistencies using a different method every time. To put that more open endedly, I'm good at playing with logic.
I can kind of abandon my moral code and even humanity (ONLY IN MY HEAD) and "pull back" and see things from another set of beliefs. I can create different civilizations and planes of existence with my brainy brain where there different laws and conventions, but I think everyone can do that.
MY NOGGIN IS LIKE AN ENERGIZER BUNNY HOOKED UP TO A GENERATOR HOOKED UP TO ANOTHER GENERATOR HOOKED UP TO INFINITY MORE GENERATORS IT NEVER STOPS
I can have a really dark sense of humor.


oKEEEE now feeling stuff,, ,,,



I can have a crazy temper.
I have a soft spot for kids and animals and want to protect good people and prevent/get rid of evildoers.
I cry really easily.
I'm a cuddler and one of my favorite things to do is make the people I love know they're loved.
WOW this is getting boring so does anyone care to help me out??


----------



## Maegamikko (Sep 5, 2013)

Come on you guys it's been like an hour!!!


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

> [*]Lawyering my way through things comes very easy to me. I can point out logical inconsistencies using a different method every time. To put that more open endedly, I'm good at playing with logic.


Ne is good at this in general. Could be Ne/Ti or Ne with tert Te.



> [*]I can kind of abandon my moral code and even humanity (ONLY IN MY HEAD) and "pull back" and see things from another set of beliefs. I can create different civilizations and planes of existence with my brainy brain where there different laws and conventions, but I think everyone can do that.


Ne/Ti BIG TIME. Very indicative of ENTP.



> [*]MY NOGGIN IS LIKE AN ENERGIZER BUNNY HOOKED UP TO A GENERATOR HOOKED UP TO ANOTHER GENERATOR HOOKED UP TO INFINITY MORE GENERATORS IT NEVER STOPS
> [*]I can have a really dark sense of humor.


These are just Ne in general.



> [*]I have a soft spot for kids and animals and want to protect good people and prevent/get rid of evildoers.


Sounds more like Fe than Fi actually.


> [*]I cry really easily.


Doesn't convince me of ENFP. ENTP's have been known to be secretly sensitive.



> [*]I'm a cuddler and one of my favorite things to do is make the people I love know they're loved.


Again kinda sounds more like Fe than Fi.



Not really enough to go on here, but I'd lean ENTP.


----------



## moron (Aug 19, 2013)

123itsmarie said:


> Come on you guys it's been like an hour!!!


Can you spend more than 5 minutes on your questionairre please.


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

One thing that I have to make sure that you understand, you are only, what, sixteen? Things will change. 

I'd like to know how you comprehend or experience your own emotions. When I experience them, it is a physical sensation. I don't really differentiate emotional pain from physical pain. I will not realise that I am going through something emotional unless I think about it and try to find out the reason behind the sensation that I go through. It takes me a bit to realise that, oh, I'm sweating, so my body temp has gone up, and my face is red, so I'm probably angry. Like it doesn't occur to me that it's a feeling, I think that I am suddenly sick or something. 

Are you the same way?


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

moron said:


> Can you spend more than 5 minutes on your questionairre please.


I wish you didn't edit this. Your whole post was priceless.


----------



## Maegamikko (Sep 5, 2013)

sporadic aura said:


> i wish you didn't edit this. Your whole post was priceless.


wHAT DID HE SAY


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

123itsmarie said:


> wHAT DID HE SAY


Something about being a pretty girl online with whiskers drawn on your face and expecting tons of attention..


----------



## Maegamikko (Sep 5, 2013)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Something about being a pretty girl online with whiskers drawn on your face and expecting tons of attention..


I'm gonna ignore the attention whore accusations and continue wiggling in my seat out of flattery.


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

Answer my question @123itsmarie!


----------



## Maegamikko (Sep 5, 2013)

Lazy Bear said:


> Answer my question @_123itsmarie_!


SHIT SORRY I GOT SIDETRACKED!!!!
Umm emotional and physical pain are very different sensations for me but either way I end up crying and running to the nearest friend. I'm not like that at all actually, I have a temper and I can get super emotional, but most of the time I'm just really happy and energetic. But that sounds really interesting?? I don't think I've met anyone who experiences things like that


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

123itsmarie said:


> SHIT SORRY I GOT SIDETRACKED!!!!
> Umm emotional and physical pain are very different sensations for me but either way I end up crying and running to the nearest friend. I'm not like that at all actually, I have a temper and I can get super emotional, but most of the time I'm just really happy and energetic. But that sounds really interesting?? I don't think I've met anyone who experiences things like that


I have a temper, but there's a line. I pick my battles and I generally only fight them when I know that I'm right. Granted, Te vs. Ti is pretty obvious. I just wanted to know because I explained this in a PerC Skype chat thing and an ENTP in there said that she totally experienced the same thing. I have to really think about things and figure out what I'm feeling, I do not just understand, it is not innate or intuitive for me. But then, I am a sensor, so what do I know.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

123itsmarie said:


> I'm gonna ignore the attention whore accusations and continue wiggling in my seat out of flattery.


haha, it wasn't my accusation it was his. I just found it funny.


----------



## Bluefireluv (Jun 17, 2013)

Imma go with ENFP :tongue:


----------



## Maegamikko (Sep 5, 2013)

Lazy Bear said:


> I have a temper, but there's a line. I pick my battles and I generally only fight them when I know that I'm right. Granted, Te vs. Ti is pretty obvious. I just wanted to know because I explained this in a PerC Skype chat thing and an ENTP in there said that she totally experienced the same thing. I have to really think about things and figure out what I'm feeling, I do not just understand, it is not innate or intuitive for me. But then, I am a sensor, so what do I know.


Huh, that does make sense. I've never experienced anything like that though. I just start crying. That's how I deal with pain.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

ENTP 7w6 Sx/??


----------

